# Spring Fishing



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

We actually had a stretch of warm weather here in Wyoming a couple of weeks ago...so we took a day off from chores and went fishing. The water was very low in the reservoir and although the day was warm....nothing was biting. We ended up hitting a small trout lake on the way home and caught 6 little rainbows...enough to pan fry for dinner. Was hoping for perch or walleye but...Still... it was wonderful to get out and enjoy the sunshine (got buried in snow over the weekend!) 
Just a side note....My brother and his friend also went out to a differant lake that is closer to town and came home with several 20 plus inch trout. heheheh That why its called fishing...not catching!!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't wait to go fishing. However, the water is still too hard. I usually go after crappie in the spring.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

My Grandson and I caught thirty-three bluegill and shellcracker this AM.Friedem up this PM


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

DEAD GUM! I wanted to go but the rain has gotten the water stirred up. The temp is not right and I am antsy about going. When the time is right I am gunna hit it and hope I get enought to eat.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Been itchin to wet a line since January...never an end to chores or the stinkin rain!


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

pheasantplucker said:


> Been itchin to wet a line since January...never an end to chores or the stinkin rain!


Isn't THAT the truth. We dropped down in elevation about 2000 feet so it was quite a bit warmer there than around our house although even here the lakes are open. Still...we have been snowing off and on now for about the last week. Bad for fishing....GREAT for the lake levels. Right now I am doing "house" stuff and going snow baby snow!!!


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

Big Dave said:


> DEAD GUM! I wanted to go but the rain has gotten the water stirred up. The temp is not right and I am antsy about going. When the time is right I am gunna hit it and hope I get enought to eat.


 Those little trout were EXCELLANT! hehehehe


----------

